
Uber Eats exits seven markets, transfers one as part of competitive retooling - makaroni1
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/04/uber-eats-exits-seven-markets-transfers-one-as-part-of-competitive-retooling/
======
SilasX
This is pretty big, surprised there's so little discussion. UberEats is an
unprofitable arm that people stubbornly insist will pay off, "especially with
shelter-in-place", and here's some conclusive evidence it isn't working for
them.

